# 1 hour of the new Zep movie Celebration Day is on youtube.



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

[video=youtube;FwnXHxjp-Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwnXHxjp-Qw&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

you know that breaks about as many copyright law in the book there is right?...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was at a screening of it just the other night, courtesy of Q107. page plays a semi hollow at one poit i dont know what it is though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i was at a screening of it just the other night, courtesy of Q107. page plays a semi hollow at one poit i dont know what it is though.



I think it's a Gibson ES-5. 3 P-90s?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> you know that breaks about as many copyright law in the book there is right?...


Tell the person that put it on youtube. 

I think this lo-res video will inspire some people to go buy the blu ray version for christmas.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, I love Led Zep but Jimmy's tone just sounds like asssssssssss. Not as horrendous on Black Dog, I guess.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, not the greatest tone. He needs to get back to the basics with his set-up.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Jimmy Page was a compositional genius and a master at layering guitars in the studio but his live performances always left a bit to be desired...but I do like how he always kind of just goes for it and doesn't play every solo exactly as the album...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Page was always kind of sloppy live. To make matters worse at this show - he'd broken a finger on his left hand a few weeks before this show.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

NB_Terry said:


> Page was always kind of sloppy live. To make matters worse at this show - he'd broken a finger on his left hand a few weeks before this show.


A broken finger on his fret hand?! hmmmm, pretty impressive that he played at all I guess...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

NB_Terry said:


> Page was always kind of sloppy live. To make matters worse at this show - he'd broken a finger on his left hand a few weeks before this show.


During the mid-late 70s sloppy = drunk/stoned (just watch the Knebworth section of the DVD from a few yrs ago).

The phaser/flanger (I still don't know the diff) was a little over used.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

doriangrey said:


> A broken finger on his fret hand?! hmmmm, pretty impressive that he played at all I guess...


Pinky finger left hand. I guess the show was delayed a couple of weeks.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Page was always kind of sloppy live. To make matters worse at this show - he'd broken a finger on his left hand a few weeks before this show.


Are you sure? I heard that story about TSRTS


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are you sure? I heard that story about TSRTS


Apparently he's broken fingers a few times. 

This was the article I read. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7080618.stm


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> Jimmy Page was a compositional genius


He was also fond of plagiarizing.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Son and I caught this movie on the big screen at our local Galaxy Theatre about three weeks ago in a special screening. With the Dolby Surround and big screen, it started off pretty impressively. After an hour of Page's posturing and an inordinate amount of ridulous guitar faces, it got a little difficult to watch, frankly. It would have been more bearable if the focus had not been so much on Page and more on Jones, whose unpretentiousness and solid playing was worth the price of admission (the camera would only catch Jones for fleeting glimpses). Jones is clearly the "glue" that holds things together as you watch him bridging the loose cannon that is Jimmy's playing with the rhythm section. Jason Bonham did an admirable job almost filling his dad's enormous shoes too, and he thoroughly looked honoured and elated to be playing with LZ.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I just watched (a legit) bluray version just the other night.


Great stuff, tight as anything and Bonham on the drums blew my mind.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I watched a bit of it and it's definitely on my Christmas list. I think it sounded pretty good. I agree with some of the comments here about what I have seen so far, but don't really care. JPJ looks like he's having fun, and I don't remember ever seeing him actually move around that much before (I was lucky enough to see them 3 times in their heyday with Bonzo). I like Page's white hair and overcoat (and yes, even though it never seemed that way at the time, I have since realized he is a bit sloppy in his playing), for what it's worth, hate Plant's beard, but I like the way he rearranges the melodies of the songs to suit his diminishing vocal range (he was always good at that), and yep, Jason did a great job in his Dad's stead. Thanks for the link, no worries about copyrights, because I will be paying my share of the royalties anyway. Thanks for the link...
-Mikey


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

page might be sloppy now, but at one time he was the busiest session guy in history, being on more vinyl than any other artist for a period in the late 60's/early 70's. one thing i noticed about the show was that plant needs 3 songs to warm up before he hits his stride. he's a cool singer, but those first 2 songs are terrible imo. 
+1 on the jpj thing. i saw alot more of his basses than i did of him. still, at the end of the day, it was led zep. love em or hate em, they are what they are. they've always been that way


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Really enjoyed this. Great to see them together live. Just enjoy it for what it is. One of the all time if not best rock band of our times.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I just realized that they're tuned down a whole tone. Black Dog is in the key of G.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I loved that they threw a few oddball, deep cut choices in there. Presence is still my favourite album!

That said, I am really glad this was a one off. All the respect in the world for Robert Plant; he turned down a ton of $ because he knew this just isn't him anymore. He still has a great voice but not for Zep. Did anyone else find it strange _when_ his voice would crack? It wasn't always the high notes . . . 

Page was sloppy but not in the "loose but good" way. The drums didn't sound big enough (too modern, get those freakin things to boom) and John simply cannot be replaced. JPJ is incredible and really showed who has the chops in this band; truly top form.

As a huge Zep fan it was kind of fun to see, but only kind of. There are so many Zep songs I simply don't need to hear again (many played here) and this band simply cannot be what it was.

TG


----------

